# Under Targeted dDoS Attack



## TruvisT (Jun 4, 2013)

This is letting everyone who hosts with us that we are under a targeted dDoS attack (both shared/vps hosting). Just about everyone of our IPs is being hit by a SYNFlood/UDP Flood (even IPs that do not host content).

We are currently working to fix the issue.


----------



## Damian (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Get 'em!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 4, 2013)

Yikes!  That's not good.

Good luck with that!  Get those DDoSers!


----------



## drmike (Jun 4, 2013)

The skids never learn.

Best of luck surviving the storm.


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 4, 2013)

And for the record.. WireSix is a joke when it comes to getting IPs nulled or tickets responded too.

Anyway, VPSes only had a micro fraction of downtime due to the IP ranges being better hidden. Shared/Reseller/Business, still in progress.


----------



## fusa (Jun 4, 2013)

Not easy to mitigate a ddos attack. Good luck!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 4, 2013)

TruvisT said:


> And for the record.. WireSix is a joke when it comes to getting IPs nulled or tickets responded too.


 

Hm, once you're done if you'd like to do a review on this experience that'd be much appreciated. 

But of course you're busy so I"ll leave you to it.


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 4, 2013)

Shared/Reseller/Business are back up. We are still working on IP movements.



fusa said:


> Not easy to mitigate a ddos attack. Good luck!


Especially, big ones that hit all up and down your IP net blocks.. ;/


HalfEatenPie said:


> Hm, once you're done if you'd like to do a review on this experience that'd be much appreciated.
> 
> But of course you're busy so I"ll leave you to it.


Will do.


----------



## Jack (Jun 4, 2013)

TruvisT said:


> And for the record.. WireSix is a joke when it comes to getting IPs nulled or tickets responded too.
> 
> Anyway, VPSes only had a micro fraction of downtime due to the IP ranges being better hidden. Shared/Reseller/Business, still in progress.


Swear @Francisco posted that somewhere.


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 6, 2013)

Ouch, probably someone realised who you are in the end once you popped back up publicly 

You did make a fair few hundred haters over the years and still doing "r00t-security?" 

Now banned on wht :/


----------



## drmike (Jun 6, 2013)

TruvisT said:


> And for the record.. WireSix is a joke when it comes to getting IPs nulled or tickets responded too.
> 
> Anyway, VPSes only had a micro fraction of downtime due to the IP ranges being better hidden. Shared/Reseller/Business, still in progress.


Surprised.  Wiresix = [email protected], right?

[email protected] runs a good operation, but as Francisco will attest, they aren't in the DDoS protection/tolerance business.


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 7, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Surprised.  Wiresix = [email protected], right?
> 
> [email protected] runs a good operation, but as Francisco will attest, they aren't in the DDoS protection/tolerance business.


Yea, WireSix runs out of [email protected] I don't know of their full relationship, just know they use their locations.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 7, 2013)

TruvisT said:


> Yea, WireSix runs out of [email protected] I don't know of their full relationship, just know they use their locations.


Ryan owns both 

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, looks like Colocros... I mean Hudson Valley Host came to the rescue after this DDoS attack. Solid Shell Security is now merging with Hudson Valley Host... http://vpsboard.com/topic/585-solidshellsecurity-is-merging-with-hudson-valley-host/


----------



## drmike (Jun 7, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Well, looks like Colocros... I mean Hudson Valley Host came to the rescue after this DDoS attack. Solid Shell Security is now merging with Hudson Valley Host... http://vpsboard.com/topic/585-solidshellsecurity-is-merging-with-hudson-valley-host/


Better watch the sales tactic @MannDude, before they DDoS vpsBoard some more then come offering services and two free months to migrate to Colocrapping.

Funny people move to CC's network to hide from DDoS.  CC doesn't have any DDoS mitigation for the 500th time.  

So how does migrating to CC do a damn thing?


----------



## vanarp (Jun 7, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Funny people move to CC's network to hide from DDoS.  CC doesn't have any DDoS mitigation for the 500th time.


 
Is Shared/Reseller business worth the effort for DDoSers? I doubt.


----------



## drmike (Jun 7, 2013)

vanarp said:


> Is Shared/Reseller business worth the effort for DDoSers? I doubt.


Depends.  

I read Truvis' piece on the DDoS and why he believes he's being smacked by such.  Sounds awfully weird and poorly written.

Entirely believable someone doesn't like him.  In this industry if you even claim to a customer a handful of idiots wants to bury you.

Anything under your control is a target that can be identified when/if someone is out to cause problems.

There is a lot more going on in this situation than the face value, almost always is.


----------

